# Ferrari Red 1986 De Rosa SLX Professional Value?



## LiveFreeOrDie

Greetings everyone! I have an opportunity to buy a an Ferrari Red 86' De Rosa SLX Pro with full Campy Super Record in Mint/new condition condition. What is the maximum you'd pay for this beauty? Thanks and I look forward to conversing with everyone. 

This is not the bike for sale but it looks exactly like this one:


----------



## velodog

So, did you purchase it and how do you like it?


----------



## LiveFreeOrDie

velodog said:


> So, did you purchase it and how do you like it?


Funny you ask. I just bought, literally today, a red 55cm De Rosa SLX pro frame and fork. Going to be my winter project. Have to decide on the groupset, wheels, etc. I'll keep ya uodated.


----------



## pmf

If you want to go modern, get Campy Athena in the polished finish. It looks excellent on a classic steel frame.


----------

